# Possible fleas



## 54321bam (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoping I am posting in the right area.

I did 2 stupid things yesterday with my 6 month old pomeranian puppy. I brought him out to a park for a dog walk (2nd time outside walking) and when I got there I forgot to apply his Frontline plus flea stuff. Doh! Well when we got back home he seemed to be scratching near his ear quite a bit. 

Now for stupidness part 2. I applied it after we got home where the product told me to apply but it seems I applied it too a little too low on his shoulder blade and the pup keeps trying to lick the area. 

He is still scratchinga bit today and licking the same area. Any ideas as to how to approach this? He isn't scratching as much today but seeing as he does scratch worries me. Did I apply the Frontline plus too late? Should giving him a bath work? Thanks for your responses!!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

You applied the frontline yesterday< I wouldn't worry about the licking today as it would have soaked into the skin by now. If he had fleas they may still bite the dog then die, eventually breaking the flea cycle. Unless you live where I do LOL then nothing works.
*DONT* give him a bath it will lesson the effectiveness of the frontline.


----------



## 54321bam (Nov 19, 2011)

He licked a bit yesterday too though after application. Coulda swore I applied it high enough where he couldn't turn around and lick it! The lil bastard! Lol. I take that it shouldn't be too harmful for dogs if there was such product available? What does the Frontline do to the fleas that are already present if in my case of a late application?

He just scratched again right now but its very far and between. Hes too busy chewing on stuff as he's still losing his baby teeth every few days. 

Not sure exactly where you live but I live in HK. Not the easiest IMO to take the pup for outings, especially since mine pukes everyyy time in a car ride!


----------

